
I'm a builder, not a seller. How do I grow my startup? - rickhaasteren
https://www.indiehackers.com/@RickVanHaasteren/im-a-builder-not-a-seller-how-do-i-grow-my-startup-12cd631b7f
======
anoncoward111
Hi Rick,

I'm the director of sales at an insurance brokerage. I spend a lot of my time
thinking about how we can get more prospects into our funnel, and once they're
there, how to convert them into a sale-- (apologies for the business jargon, I
actually really care about my clients lol)

Let me start with some of the things I feel you are doing correctly. You have
a content blog- excellent! Now people who are hunting for info can discover
you as a source of reliable and useful insight. How many readers do you get
per week? How many people email or comment and engage in a conversation with
you? These are valuable metrics, and they should be increased through any
means possible.

Your website is clean and flows well. Your pricing is rational. And your
understanding of needing sales is also a prerequesite for selling, usually :)

Here's some of the things I need help understanding about your site--

1) What results does your tool deliver? I am reading the list of things it
does, but at best I feel like this is a competitive, commoditized market. If
your tool can promise me more users and more retention of users, then I would
be inclined to start the free trial.

2) Where can I see your tool in action? I think most people are a bit hesitant
to start a trial of something, even if its free, of something that they don't
understand why they should be using it. Make a youtube blog about things you
enjoy explaining, but also make a youtube video that clearly and quickly
demonstrates your product. This would encourage me to use your demo today.

3) You have a lot of users-- congrats! How often do you pitch them the paid
version? What level of information do you have about your users? It sucks
sometimes feeling like you have to proactively poke and prod your users into
considering going to the paid version, but many users will appreciate that you
are reaching out to offer them a customized success experience. Most of your
sales will come from your free tier of users-- how many users are you willing
to get in front of with a full on sales presentation in order to make money,
at the expense of pissing a few people off for being "too pushy"?

Good luck, I'd be happy to help, let me know if I should email you

